#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  How did you find us

## imported_Anti

How did you find occultforums.net ?

----------


## jesus_backwards

on vf he he

----------


## Tobias

Same here, Susej! Wonder if this place will be as good as VF?

----------


## blackxrose

Its just as good as the old VF(not the one now.) Cause the only difference between the old VF and this forum is pretty much the color of the site and the banner.

and to stay on topic I found this place on the VF.

----------


## WretchedSpawn

myspace actully..... 
but yher friend of mine told me to add yas in a bullet in as the sheep i am i followd the herd so to speak lol

----------


## wickedchild

I found this site through a friend on MySpace . So far from what I've seen , this place doesn't seem bad . I like it .

----------


## antichrist superstar

you lol

----------


## Harlock

got a message in my email

----------


## dami0n

Im on Vf and was sent an email about this one

----------


## imported_Anti

wow that email think really worked lol  :Smile:

----------


## darkangel

a bulletin on myspace

----------


## isis

some one sent me a bulletin and i jest had to chack it out and i did. i think ths place is tottly rocks. and i like to thinks for all the help i recived and i am telling all my friends about this place cause i have like 6 myspace accounts and i am putting this place on all of them for all of my friends to see and join.

----------


## dolliesque

Google!

I adore google.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Quite by accident. I put in Occult Forums and there you were. Kismet.

----------


## imported_Anti

seems to be picking up rather well.... Enjoy your stay.

----------


## SWM

google btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## redhand

Hey, this is great for feed back. I found out about this site from Lady D.. Word of mouth is great also!LOL

----------


## Odin

Lady D learning a lot about life

----------


## toadbile

occultforums.com went down, and dogpile suggested this site.
dogpile deserves a biscuit!

----------


## SWM

Yeah, what happened there? I was surprised when that happened.

----------


## imported_Anti

wow dogpile still gets used :O

----------


## Topher

Google put me here after I tried to find out what happened to occultforums.com.

----------


## Jac

I needed to find a way to become more technologically savvy, so to speak. I read a lot on occultforums.com and here in addition to a few others. I thought perhaps if anyone would be accepting of social differences surely here might...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

We do. Feel free to join in.

----------


## White Wolf

I found this site through Google.

----------


## Reinga

Like many found it after OF.com went down, this place rocks and so far nobodys tearing each others eyes out so I guess i'll be sticking around.

----------


## Royal Heart

> I found this site through Google.


Same here.

----------


## Leonake

Google prrrr

----------

